# كيفية أختيار شريك الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

*كيفية أختيار شريك الحياة !!*

:download:

:download:
​*1/ الصلاة هى شرط أساسى للأختيار ولذلك فان الأختيار يجب أن يسبقة صلوات كثيرة *



*2/ مقاييس ومعايير الأختيار  كثيرة ولكن نبدأ أولا بفرض المعايير التى *
*تقود الى أسر ضعيفة وقد أوجزها القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم *
*فى معيارين هما الجمال الجسدى والغنى المادى *
*وطالب ان يكون لهذين المعيارين مكان الصدارة *
*ولكن ان حدث وجودهما ليس كشرط فلا مانع *



*3/ الفضيلة من أهم الشروط فى الأختيار وذلك سواء بالنسبة *
*للرجل أو المرأة , والفضائل لايمكن أن تختفى عن اللذين يبحثون عنها *
*ويجب على الفتاة أن تبحث عن فضائل الشاب الذى تريد *
*الأرتباط بة قبل أن تبحث عن أمكانياتة المالية *
*وكذلك الشاب يجب أن يبحث عن فضائل الفتاه التى *
*يريد الأرتباط بها قبل جمالها وغناها .*



*4/ اذا وضع الشاب أو الشابة , ان هذا الارتباط لن ينفصل قط*
*ولا يمكن الرجوع عنة بأى حال من الأحوال فأنة سوف يدقق*
*الأختيار ويتروى حتى لا يوضع فى وضع يخالف وصية الله(( الطلاق ))*
*أو فى وضع مزعج لا يمكن التخلص منة , ولذلك يلزمة التروى *
*وحسن الأختيار ووفقا للمعايير الألهيه وليس وفقا للبشر *
*بفكرهم ومقياسهم .*



*5/ التوافق من اهم شروط الأختيار بعد التأكيد من التوافق *
*والفضائل والشركة مع الله *
*(( التوافق النفسى والروحى والاجتماعى والعاطفى والثقافى ثم توافق الطباع ايضا )) .*​​​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

*
موضوع مهم جدا ورائع

شكرا ليكم ’ الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

merci 3ala el mawdoo3 el gameel dah


----------



## Mason (10 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ورائع*​
> *شكرا ليكم ’ الرب معاكم*​


 

*شكرا لحضرتك على مرورك الجميل والمميز *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------



## Mason (10 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> merci 3ala el mawdoo3 el gameel dah


 

*العفووووو*
*وميرسى لحضرتك على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mason (11 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*ميرسى اوى لمرورك الجميل والمميز*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------

